# أثبت علمياً أن البنات أحسن من الأولاد ....... للضحك فقط



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

_*علميـــــــــــــاعلشان محدش يقول انى انا اللى بقول ولا حاجة 
العلم نفسه اثبت كده 
تعالوا نشوف


ثبت علميا بعد البحث والتدقيق ان البنت احسن من الولد للاسباب التاليه:


1- البنت بتتكلم براحتها فى التليفون وباباها أو جوزها هو أللى بيدفع الفاتورة فى الأخر


2- البنت مش ملزمة تجهز نفسها باباها أو البيه (خطيبها) هم أللى هايدفعوا دم قلبهم


3- مفيش حد بيبص على بدلة العريس كله بيبص على فستان العروسة


4-لو واحدة عملت مخالفة وعيطت شوية للظابط هايعديها لو راجل هاياخد على دماغه


5-لو واحدة ماأدتش قرايبها عيدية مش هايقولوا عليها بخيلة هايقولوا أصل العيب على جوزها


6- لو واحدة أتأخرت على المحاضرة ممكن الدكاترة يدخلوها

لو ولد هايقولوا روح يابابا كمل نوم برة فى الشمس


7- لو حصل زعل بين البنت وباباها مش هايطردها برة البيت ...وهى بس يادوب تعيط شوية وبابا هايروح يصالحها علطول ....

أما الولد فايدوب يلحق مكان ينام فيه جنب البواب


8-دلع البنات:

ياختى قميلة ( سنتين )

ياعسولة ( 5 سنين)

ياعروسة ( 12 سنة)

ياقمر ( 18 سنة )

يا هانم ( 40 سنة)

يا أم العيال ( 50 سنة)

ياست الكل ( 60 سنة)



دلع الولاد :

انت ياد ( 10 سنين )

انت ياشحط بقيت طول الباب ( 18 سنة )

ياراجل ( 40 سنة )

ياعم الحاج ( 50 سنة )

ياراجل يا عجوز مناخيرك أد الكوز ( 60 سن)*_




*منقوووووووووول*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة يا دودوز


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أغسطس 2009)

*انت ياشحط بقيت طول الباب ( 18 سنة )

من 18 الي 40
الله يسامحك
بس موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميل يا ست الكل 


الف الف شكر يا دودوز


----------



## youhnna (12 أغسطس 2009)

*جمييييييييل ياعسوله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شمتى فينا العوانس
شكراااااااااااااااا دودز*


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة يا دودوز


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا حبى *
*نورتينى *​


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *انت ياشحط بقيت طول الباب ( 18 سنة )*
> 
> *من 18 الي 40*
> *الله يسامحك*
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييييييك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا ست الكل
> 
> ...


*العفووو *
*ميرسى لييييييك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *جمييييييييل ياعسوله*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شمتى فينا العوانس*
> *شكراااااااااااااااا دودز*


*شماتة فى ايه *
*مش ده هو الى بيتقاااااال *
*ولا لاء*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسى لييييييييك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *دلع الولاد :
> 
> انت ياد ( 10 سنين )
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
ديما متبهدلين 
ميرررررررسى ليكى ​


----------



## tena_tntn (12 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههه
حلوين قوى 
شكرا


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ديما متبهدلين
> 
> ميرررررررسى ليكى ​


*ههههههههه*
*ما هو باييييين *
*ميرسى لييييييك*
*نورت الموضوض*​


----------



## dodoz (12 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههه
> حلوين قوى
> شكرا


*العفووووو على ايييييهيا حبى *
*نورتينى *​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 أغسطس 2009)

امممممممممممممم ايوه ايوه ايوه 
اتريقوا انتوا على الاولاد علشان هم غلابا :11azy: ​ 
لا بس المدرسين بيطربوا :11azy:اولاد:11azy: و *:t30:بــــــــــــــــنــــــــــات*:t30: هههههههههههههههههههه ​ 
_________________________________
سيبك من ده كلوا موضوع تحفه​


----------



## dodoz (13 أغسطس 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> امممممممممممممم ايوه ايوه ايوه
> 
> اتريقوا انتوا على الاولاد علشان هم غلابا :11azy: ​
> لا بس المدرسين بيطربوا :11azy:اولاد:11azy: و *:t30:بــــــــــــــــنــــــــــات*:t30: هههههههههههههههههههه ​
> ...


*لاء البنات مابيضربوش*
*وبعدين الوزير منع الضرب*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسى لييييييك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 أغسطس 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *لاء البنات مابيضربوش*
> 
> *وبعدين الوزير منع الضرب*
> *هههههههه*
> ...


 لا بيضربوا و كانوا بيضربوا قدامى فى حصه العلوم
 :t30::t30::t30:ههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 أغسطس 2009)

انت يا شحط بقيت طول الباب 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا دودز
​


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا سكرة تسلم ايديك


----------



## dodoz (14 أغسطس 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> لا بيضربوا و كانوا بيضربوا قدامى فى حصه العلوم
> 
> 
> :t30::t30::t30:ههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:​


*كانوا *
*لكن ناااو نووووووو*​


----------



## dodoz (14 أغسطس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> انت يا شحط بقيت طول الباب ​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> شكرا يا دودز​


*ميرسى ليييييك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (14 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا سكرة تسلم ايديك


*ههههههههههه*
*مرسى لييييييكى يا قمررررر*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +pepo+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *كانوا *​
> 
> 
> *لكن ناااو نووووووو*​


 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ده السنه ديه قبل انا بقولك كانوا ليه انحنه فى الاجازه
:t12::t12:​


----------



## sosana (15 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووي
ميرسي يا دودو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مريم12 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه
عندك حق 
ميرررررررسى يا سكرة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dodoz (8 سبتمبر 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​
> 
> ده السنه ديه قبل انا بقولك كانوا ليه انحنه فى الاجازه
> 
> :t12::t12:​


*ماليش دعوة *
*احنا فى مدرستنا مافيش ضرب للبنات *
*فى ضرب للولاد لكن البنات *
*نووووووووووو*​


----------



## dodoz (8 سبتمبر 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووي
> ميرسي يا دودو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى لييييكى يا قمرررر*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> *عندك حق *
> *ميرررررررسى يا سكرة*
> 
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*ميرسى يا حبى *
*ده انتى الى السكرة*
*بجد اسعدنى مرورك الجميل ده*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

صح البنات ألطف الكائنات

على رأى سعاد حسنى​


----------



## dodoz (22 أبريل 2010)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه


*هههههه*
*ميررسى ليييييكى يا قمرر*
*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## dodoz (22 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> صح البنات ألطف الكائنات​
> 
> على رأى سعاد حسنى​


*ههههههه*
*ايوة صح *
*هو فى حد يقدر يقوول غيير كده*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (22 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههه بجد حلوة اووووووى* 

*وخصوصا من سن 18 (انت بقيت شحط اد الباب)*


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه بجد حلوة اووووووى*
> 
> *وخصوصا من سن 18 (انت بقيت شحط اد الباب)*


 

*هههههههه*
*ميررسى لييكى يا قمرر*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ههههههههههههه


*ههههههه*
*ميرسى لييكى يا سكرر*
*نورتى الموضوع *
*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 أبريل 2010)

جميله بجد يادودوز ياسكرتى ميرسى ليكى كتير ياسكر


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2010)

*ميرررسى لييكى انتى يا قمررتى*
*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أبريل 2010)

تحفه الموضوع ده بجد كله صح ربنا يعوضيك​


----------



## dodoz (26 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



العفووو
نورتى الموضوع يا قمررر


----------



## dodoz (26 أبريل 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> تحفه الموضوع ده بجد كله صح ربنا يعوضيك​



ميرسى لمرورك
الحمد لله مجبتش حاجة من عندى
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى  ماشى


----------



## المايسترو (28 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكو


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر موضوع عسسسسسل بجد
ودا مثبت علميا انتى مش جبتى حاجة من عندك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (28 أبريل 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى  ماشى



ههههههه 
ميرسى لمرورك يا امير
يسوع يباركك


----------



## dodoz (28 أبريل 2010)

المايسترو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكو



هههههههه
العفو اى خدمة
ميرسى لمرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## dodoz (28 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ياقمر موضوع عسسسسسل بجد
> ودا مثبت علميا انتى مش جبتى حاجة من عندك هههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى
وايوة فعلا هو ده الى بيحصل
ههههههههههههه


----------

